

Remind HN: Google Code Jam 2011 Starts Today - yuvadam
http://code.google.com/codejam?a

======
ianbishop
If you participated in Facebook's Hacker Cup, you should definitely give Code
Jam a try. It's much more organized and the problems are always interesting :)

------
younata
Oh, thanks. Signed up!

